
List of Swift Tutorials and Resources - TheGovernor
https://github.com/programmingwithswift/Swift-programming-Tutorials-and-Resources
======
chmaynard
Just curious, why isn't swift.org included in this list? Seems like all Swift
developers would want to be aware of this site.

[https://swift.org/blog/](https://swift.org/blog/)

